# How do you use your GTR



## MarcR35GTR (Oct 17, 2010)

Im interested in how we use our GTR's ?


----------



## s2gtr (Jun 30, 2001)

Nearly everday for me :clap: 50 mile round trip to work on some nice country lanes & quiet A roads:clap:

Dave


----------



## charles charlie (May 3, 2008)

Like I've stolen it.......


----------



## bobel (Jul 26, 2010)

Would have liked a "As a weekend toy" button as I'd like to see how many are sitting up 5-6 days a week like my own


----------



## AndyBrew (Feb 2, 2011)

bobel said:


> Would have liked a "As a weekend toy" button as I'd like to see how many are sitting up 5-6 days a week like my own


Me to, however every excuse I get I'm out in it, put it this way I bought my gtr and my alfa 159 diesel at the same time

GTR 2500 miles
159 1300 miles

:runaway:


----------



## MarcR35GTR (Oct 17, 2010)

AndyBrew said:


> Me to, however every excuse I get I'm out in it, put it this way I bought my gtr and my alfa 159 diesel at the same time
> 
> GTR 2500 miles
> 159 1300 miles
> ...


Andy.

I have 4 cars the GTR, 2 porsches and a Vauxhall Corsa (babe magnet lol) ! The GTR has done more miles than the other 3 combined over the last 14 months


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

bobel said:


> Would have liked a "As a weekend toy" button as I'd like to see how many are sitting up 5-6 days a week like my own


I am in that situation....only ever used on dry weekends...work away through the week so no chance of changing that although if i was at home through the week it would never be in the garage


----------



## enshiu (Aug 20, 2010)

weekend only(if I could) :runaway: the rest garaged.


----------



## Kilted GTR (Jan 8, 2011)

I drive mine to work every day. It is only 3 miles. Mine then sits in the garage over the weekend. I am too busy with the wife and kids to go near it. I have only added 1200 miles to it since I got it 3 months ago. Now the weather has improved I will start cycling to work so it will get used less. 

I think I need to get up early at the weekend to go for a proper drive. She will be thinking I don't love her


----------



## anilj (Jan 30, 2010)

Original intention was to use as fun car and use occasionally, but nothing I have driven before has been so versatile that whilst I don't feel that I have driven the car much, I have done over 15k miles in a year! Darren @ Westover told me that as I add miles to the car, it's character changes and simply gets better, and my goodness was he right!

Put it simply, the car is amazing in that I never feel that I have had enough play and the reaction from others still typifies the exclusivity and the overall reason to thrash the living daylights out of it.....amazing all round everyday super car....:thumbsup:


----------



## mickv (May 27, 2009)

Everyday car for me. Sometimes drive the GFs XC60 if we are out with the kids and lots of gear, but the GTR has 18,000 miles on it after 21 months of ownership and I only live about 2 miles from the office. Lots of the miles have been busines related motorway ones, but plenty of backroad blasts thrown in, especially recently with this dry weather and the Litchfield stage 1 remap I added in Jan. Enjoying it now at least as much as I did in the first few months of owning it.:thumbsup:


----------



## skyline 34 (May 8, 2006)

I only drive mine at the weekend, it spends the rest of it's time under a cover in my warehouse apart from when I bring it outside for a clean. I would like to drive more, but too busy at work and with no garage at home it makes it difficult to pop out for a quick blast.


----------



## hirsty (Mar 9, 2010)

Everyday driver and any chance i get! I have a Q7 for weekends as i have four young children and a wife. The car is simply awesome!!


----------



## bobel (Jul 26, 2010)

Don't feel to bad now, got mine in early Feb and only have 400mls on it so far, can only drive at weekends and there always seems to be something to be at...apart from not getting full use of it the low mileage makes the 6mth service interval harder to swallow my oil is probably good enough to take out of the sump and put it back in again


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

Just done 18month service 7500 miles on the clock.

I've never taken the car to work, despite the X5 costing more, as it gives off the wrong impression. But i'm now working from home, so the car does get used a bit more during the week.
Over winter, it doesn't get used much as can't get the power down. But am planning an A82 trip to John O'Groats this summer so that will add a good few miles. Sensible head says take X5 as it will be far more efficient/comfortable and versatile......but who ever listens to Sensible


----------



## SteffanChyzak (Sep 12, 2010)

I do Scarborough to Darlington and back once a week, few miles to work each day, and cruise round the sea front or across to York. It's a brilliant everyday car, large seats, easy to park, cheap road tax on the R33 GTR, small tank though, so I'd say that I spend 50% of the time driving for fuel  Just a shame its not total 4x4 for winter, but is one fantastic car. It's like riding a motorbike again


----------



## MarcR35GTR (Oct 17, 2010)

Well i regularly commute to the middle of the city of london, rarely see any other GTR's there , but it handles it in its stride, awesome car


----------

